# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizinstudium an der RSU in Riga, Lettland 2015/16

## TaniaMo

Hallihallo!  :Smilie: 

Wer von euch wird ab dem WS 2015/16 an der RSU in Riga, Lettland Medizin studieren?

Wre ja toll, einige zu finden und sich schonmal kennenzulernen, auch um evtl zusammen auf WG bzw Wohnungssuche zu gehen ... vllt grndet man ja zsm eine  :Smilie: 
Ich selbst wohne noch in Berlin und bleibe hier bis Anfang August.

Wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jmd findet!

Liebe Gre Tania

----------


## Zyphore

Wollte mich jetzt die Tage noch bewerben, obs dann noch klappt ist die Frage, bin etwas spt dran :O

----------


## Hamzah97

Ich hab mich auch gestern noch schnell beworben. Wegen dem Poststreik wei ich aber nicht ob es bis zum nchsten Freitag dort ankommt. DHL-Express nach Lettland kostet 60€. Das war mir dann doch noch ein Tick zu viel.
Hab aber innerhalb von 4 Tagen alle Unterlagen zusammenbekommen(Impfung, englische Beglaubigung...).

----------


## *milkakuh*

An der LU luft die Bewerbungsfrist auch noch bis zum 01.08., vielleicht kommt die Uni ja auch in Frage? Gibt ab dem Wintersemester jedenfalls einen schicken neuen Campus.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -pixel

Milka ne bis 1.7. war Deadline hie es zumindest als ich Anfang Juni nachgefragt habe  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hamzah97

http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/doctoral/admission/

Hier steht bis zum 13.07.
Aber sind ja nur 3 Tage Unterschied. Ich denke schon dass die Bewerbung in 6 Werkstagen ankommen sollte, wobei sie ja ohne Poststreik nur 3-4 Tage brauchen wrde.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ne, der Link gilt nur wenn man an der LU ein Promotiomsstudium machen will. 
http://www.lu.lv/eng/istudents/degree/admission/ Hier ist der richtige Link und da steht der 01.08. als Frist. Aber ihr knnt auch mal direkt bei der internationalen Koordinatorin nachfragen.

----------


## Hamzah97

Ich belasse es in diesem Semester mal bei einer Bewerbung bei der rsa. Weil das alles kostet ja auch nicht wenig. Falls es nicht klappen sollte dann vielleicht frs Sommersemester bei mehreren Unis versuchen.
Danke fr den Hinweis.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Leider fangen nicht so viele Unis zum Sommersemester an. Aber wird schon klappen! 

Nur noch als kleiner Hinweis: Die Bewerbung an der LU ist ziemlich gnstig im Vergleich zu anderen Universitten.

----------


## EVT

Ein Semester Verdienstausfall ist auf jeden Fall deutlich hher als eine Bewerbungsgebhr.. Oder hast du irgendwo in Deutschland Chancen?

----------


## Hamzah97

Ich werde den Ham Nat in Magdeburg wie im letztem Jahr machen. Aber das ist natrlich alles andere als eine Garantie.
Ich dachte eher das ich mit einem 1,9 Abi schon in Riga einen Platz bekommen sollte. Hab auch alle Unterlagen eigentlich abgeschickt (auer ein Englisch-Zertifikat, hatte in der Schule auch nur eine 3 :Oh nee...: )

Falls die RSA mich wegen meinem migen Englisch ablehnt, studiere ich 1 Semester Biologie. Dann wrde ich ggf. den TOEFL machen und dann nochmal an 2-3 Unis im Ausland gleichzeitig bewerben.

Guter Plan oder gibts Vorschlge? :Nixweiss:

----------


## EVT

Bevor ich ein sinnloses Parkstudium aufnehmen wrde, wrde ich mich lieber noch an ein paar mehr Unis bewerben, z.B. in Rumnien, da ist es leichter reizukommen als in Riga.
Und natrlich alles fr den Ham-Nat geben.

----------


## Hamzah97

Ja hast schon recht, aber das einzige kleine Problem bei den rumnischen Universitten ist das man einen Aufnahmetest dort vor Ort machen muss. Bei Riga ist das Gute das du ja einfach nur deine Unterlagen schicken musst. Natrlich werde ich aber alles versuchen zu unternehmen falls es dieses Mal nirgendwo klappen sollte. Bin ja noch relativ jung.

Aber ich konzentriere mich jetzt erstmal 100% auf den Ham Nat. Mit Gebeten und Flei klappts schon ;)

----------


## EVT

Ein Flug nach Rumnien ist immer noch gnstiger als sechs Monate Studium in Deutschland.  :hmmm...:  Du solltest nicht so kurzfristig denken. 

Auerdem gibt es ja auch noch andere Mglichkeiten auer Riga und Rumnien.

----------


## Hamzah97

Okay vielen Dank fr deine Antworten und Hilfe

----------


## Schnatnat

Hallo Tanja,

Hab jetzt auch meine Zusage fr Humanmedizin zum WiSe an der RSU in Riga bekommen!

Wie luft es bei dir mit Wohnungssuche etc?

Kannst dich ja gerne mal bei mir melden, dann knnen wir ein bisschen quatschen.

Liebe grsse,
Natalie

----------


## Hamzah97

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

Ich habe leider immer noch keine Besttigung erhalten dass meine Unterlagen angekommen sind  :Frown: 
Am 03.07 hatte ich es abgeschickt, also eigentlich eine ganze Woche Zeit bis zur Frist

Wie lange brauchen die denn normalerweise fr die Besttigungsmail?

----------


## Schnatnat

Hey !

Also ich war auch sehr spt dran mit den Unterlagen, also die waren echt kurz vor Ende der Frist, am 9.07. da.
Ich habe am 15.07 eine Besttigungsmail bekommen dass meine Unterlagen komplett sind und dann am Tag danach sofort die Zusage per mail.
Auf den Bescheid per Post warte ich jetzt noch, aber das dauert ja ein bisschen aus Riga sofern man keinen express Versand whlt  :Big Grin:  

Ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall noch die Daumen!
Und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bald.
LG natalie

----------


## Hamzah97

Hey Natalie,

Wann genau hast du denn deine Bewerbung abgeschickt?
Weil wenn du schon vor 4 Werktagen deine Besttigung bekommen hast, heit es ja das meine Bewerbung nicht vor der Frist angekommen ist oder?

Danke  :Top: 
LG
Hamzah

----------


## Schnatnat

Hey Hamzah,

Ich hab meine Bewerbung erst so am 7.07 meine ich abgeschickt, dann aber mit DHL Express und hatte durch die Sendungsverfolgung dann auch natrlich die Gewissheit dass die Unterlagen pnktlich angekommen sind.
Frag doch mal nach bei der Uni, 
Kontakt ist Ms. Roga, email adresse steht auf der Internetseite  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## Hamzah97

Fr Riga DHL Express musstest du aber dann nochmal 60€ draufzahlen oder?

Jaa werde ich mal machen falls ich bis Mittwoch keine Rckmeldung erhalte.
Danke!

----------


## endrikh

Hey, 
ich berlege mich zum Sommersemester in Riga zu bewerben. Wisst ihr wie wichtig diese Empfehlungsschreiben sind? Und kennt ihr noch andere Unis auer Pleven (Bulgarien), wo man zum Sommersemster anfangen kann?

----------

